
Why is it so hard for Africans to visit other African countries? - rumcajz
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-45677447
======
blumomo
Africa's country borders have been introduced only in 1885 with a European
ruler drawing straight lines across this beautiful and diverse continent.
Africans used to travel easily before introducing country borders, they
already had their own system of passports [1]. Nowadays its their greedy
"modern dictators", as an African friend calls them, which welcome Europeans
with a handshake and treat their own citizens poorly.

Last Sunday, Paul Biya had been elected to prolong his 36 year-long
democratorship in Cameroon. How is that possible you ask? Ask European and
Chinese politicians and companies which have a high interest in continuing to
exploit Africa's rich resources.

[1] Sample pictures: [https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/56272549_group-of-
ancie...](https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/56272549_group-of-ancient-
african-passport-masks-and-figures)

------
mohammedbin
Something tangential that most people done know about slavery- the actual
enslavers were blacks who then sold to my forefathers- Arabs (sorry!) and then
to whites.

